# Motivational quotes



## kriminator (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is a list of motivational quotes, hopefully spark your day a little bit

You cannot plough a field by turning it over in your mind.Author Unknown

Do not wait to strike till the iron is hot; but make it hot by striking.William B. Sprague

It is hard to fail, but it is worse never to have tried to succeed.Theodore Roosevelt

Fortune favors the brave.Publius Terence

He who hesitates is lost.Proverb

Great spirits have always encountered violent opposition from mediocre minds.Albert Einstein

Constant dripping hollows out a stone.Lucretius

Nothing can stop the man with the right mental attitude from achieving his goal; nothing on earth can help the man with the wrong mental attitude.W.W. Ziege

There is only one success--to be able to spend your life in your own way.Christopher Morley

To climb steep hills requires a slow pace at first.Shakespeare

People often say that motivation doesn't last.

Well, neither does bathing - that's why we recommend it daily. Zig Ziglar

That some achieve great success, is proof to all that others can achieve it as well. Abraham Lincoln

People seldom see the halting and painful steps by which
the most insignificant success is achieved. Anne Sullivan

Ones best success comes after their greatest disappointments. Henry Ward Beecher

What would you attempt to do if you knew you would not fail? Robert Schuller

Real difficulties can be overcome;
it is only the imaginary ones that are unconquerable. Theodore N. Vail

Our greatest battles are that with our own minds. Jameson Frank

Triumphs without difficulties are empty. Indeed, it is difficulties
that make the triumph. It is no feat to travel the smooth road. Source Unknown

For every mountain there is a miracle. Robert H. Schuller


The true measure of a man is not how he behaves in moments of comfort and convenience but how he stands at times of controversy and challenges. Martin Luther King Jr.

Smooth seas do not make skilful sailors. African Proverb

We will either find a way, or make one! Hannibal

In order to discover new lands, one must be willing to
lose sight of the shore for a very long time. Anonymous

He who is not courageous enough to take risks will accomplish nothing in life. Muhammad Ali

Do not look where you fell, but where you slipped. African Proverb

If you can't make a mistake, you can't make anything. Marva Collins

Far better it is to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs
even though checkered by failure, than to rank with those poor
spirits who neither enjoy nor suffer much because they live in
that gray twilight that knows neither victory nor defeat. Theodore Roosevelt

So go ahead and make mistakes. Make all you can.

Because that's where you will find success. On the far side of failure. Thomas J. Watson, Sr.

We learn wisdom from failure much more than from success; we often
discover what will do, by finding out what will not do; and probably
he who never make a mistake never made a discovery. Samuel Smiles

A life spent in making mistakes is not only more honourable
but more useful than a life spent doing nothing. George Bernard Shaw

There are two mistakes one can make along the road to truth
- not going all the way, and not starting. Buddha

If you want to increase your success rate, double your failure rate. Thomas Watson, Sr

Success is going from failure to failure without losing your enthusiasm. Winston Churchill

I honestly think it is better to be a failure at something you love
than to be a success at something you hate. George Burns

Who has never tasted what is bitter does not know what is sweet. German Proverb

Remember: Success is nothing but luck. Just ask any failure.
Anonymous

What ever the mind of man can conceive and believe, it can achieve.
Napolean Hill

In the confrontation between the stream and the rock,
the stream always wins - not through strength, but through persistence.
Buddha

Who dares wins
Winston Churchill

Leap and the net will appear.
Julia Cameron

If you learn only methods, you'll be tied to your methods,
but if you learn principles you can devise your own methods
Ralph Waldo Emerson

He who wishes to be rich in a day will be hanged in a year. Leonardo da Vinci

You see things and say, 'Why?", but I dream things and say, 'Why not? George Bernard Shaw

If you are in a hurry you will never get there.
Chines Proverb

The smoothest way is full of stones.
Yiddish Proverb

Better a diamond with a flaw than a pebble without one.
Chinese Proverb

Men trip not on mountains they trip on molehills.
Chinese Proverb

Motivation is like food for the brain. You cannot get enough
in one sitting. It needs continual and regular top ups.Peter Davies

The harder you fall, the higher you bounce.Unknown

Shoot for the moon. Even if you miss, you'll land among the stars.Les Brown

The greater the obstacle, the more glory in overcoming it. Moliere

May you live all the days of your life.Jonathan Swift

Surround yourself with only people who are going to lift you higher.Oprah Winfrey

There are no short cuts to any place worth going.Source Unknown

Snowflakes are one of nature’s most fragile things,
but just look what they can do when they stick together.Vista M. Kelly

Don’t be afraid your life will end; be afraid that it will never begin.Grace Hansen
Take heed: you do not find what you do not seek.English Proverb

One who makes no mistakes never makes anything.Source Unknown

Behold the turtle. He only makes progress when he sticks his neck out.James Bryant Conant

Ask yourself this question: "Will this matter a year from now?"Richard Carlson Ph.D.

Seldom does an individual exceed his own expectations.Unknown

One hundred percent of the shots you don't take don't go in.Wayne Gretzky

It takes as much stress to be a success as it does to be a failure.Emilio James Trujillo

Keep away from people who try to belittle your ambitions. Small people always do that, but the really great make you feel that you, too, can become great.Mark Twain

A man's dreams are an index to his greatness.Zadok Rabinwitz

Do not go where the path may lead,
go instead where there is no path and leave a trail.Ralph Waldo Emerson

It is not because things are difficult that we do not dare,
it is because we do not dare that they are difficult.Seneca

Pay no attention to what the critics say;
no statue has ever been erected to a critic.Jean Sibelius

The men who try to do something and fail are infinitely
better than those who try to do nothing and succeed.Lloyd Jones

Kites rise highest against the wind – not with it.
Winston Churchill


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks I needed this!


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Good stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

My fave is... "Ones best success comes after their greatest disappointments." Henry Ward Beecher


----------



## dine (Jul 16, 2013)

great


----------



## sanju250 (Jul 22, 2014)

Motivation is dose everyone needs in their life time, to find quality quotes on motivation find in google searching - best quotes on motivation


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Meh, I prefer:

If a pretty poster and a cute saying are all it takes to motivate you, you probably have a very easy job. The kind robots will be doing soon

Just because you’ve always done it that way doesn’t mean it’s not incredibly stupid.

Shoot for the Moon – Even if you miss, you’ll land among the stars. Of course, then your eyeballs will boil and your lungs explode from decompression. But that’s what you get for being a damn showoff.

You can do anything you set your mind to when you have vision, determination, and an endless supply of expendable labor.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

The bigger the mountain, the better the view!!!


----------



## dsw67 (Jul 24, 2014)

Here are some I've collected over the years.

To be criticized by a fool is the highest compliment - John McLaughlin

Failure is progress and a normal part of the process. Whether it's science or life, you have to start, fail and just keep pushing. In a football game, time runs out, and a golf match ends after the last hole. But when you are working on something and it doesn't work, you just extend the game - and give your experiment or your prototype another go. - 12-year-old Peyton Robertson

"Never throughout history has a man who lived a life of ease left a name worth remembering." ~Theodore Roosevelt

There is no answer to happiness, despite what advertising or politics or entertainment tells you. Everybody has a different definition. The main thing is to [stay true to] your own happiness. To say, Okay, this is how I feel, this is what I think is important, and this is what I'm going to pursue. Oh, and while you're pursuing your happiness, don't hurt anyone along the way. ~ Jon Hamm

'You will never change your life until you change something you do daily.' ~Mike Murdock

Opportunity is missed by most people because it is dressed in overalls and looks like work. Thomas Edison

"Don't think about things, just do them; don't predict them, just make them." Ray Bradbury

'As you walk and eat and travel, be where you are. Otherwise you will miss most of your life.' ~Buddha

"You cannot dream yourself into a character: you must hammer and forge yourself into one."
― Henry David Thoreau

"Without great solitude no serious work is possible." - Pablo Picasso

You gotta persist through failure. You gotta persist through crap! Which of course means 'Criticism, Rejection, *******s and Pressure'. -Richard St. John

"Everything in life is writable about if you have the outgoing guts to do it, and the imagination to improvise. The worst enemy to creativity is self-doubt." ~Sylvia Plath

"The important thing is to find what excites you and disregard what anybody else is doing or saying and just go after that." - Steve Vai

"Decide that you want it more than you are afraid of it." ~ Bill Cosby

The only answers that there are, just by logic and by history, is hard dedicated work, recognition that there's not going to be instant gratification. Things don't come quickly...but if you work hard over a long period of time, you can gain rights. Noam Chomsky

"If you hear a voice within you say, 'You cannot paint,' then by all means paint and that voice will be silenced." -Vincent Van Gogh

You, yourself, as much as anybody in the entire universe, deserve your love and affection ~ The Buddha

Now if you are going to win any battle you have do one thing. You have to make the mind run the body. Never let the body tell the mind what to do. The body will always give up. It is always tired in the morning, noon, and night. But the body is never tired if the mind is not tired. -George S. Patton

"Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be trapped by dogma, which is living with the results of other people's thinking. Don't let the noise of others' opinions drown out your own inner voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything else is secondary." Steve Jobs

Nothing in the world can take the place of persistence. Talent will not; nothing is more common than unsuccessful men with talent. Genius will not; unrewarded genius is almost a proverb. Education will not; the world is full of educated derelicts. Persistence and determination alone are omnipotent. The slogan 'Press On' has solved and always will solve the problems of the human race. - Calvin Coolidge

It is not the critic who counts, not the man who points out how the strong man stumbled, or where the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena; whose face is marred by the dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error or shortcoming; who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions and spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best, knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who, at worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly; so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory or defeat. - Theodore Roosevelt

Whatever course you decide upon, there is always someone to tell you that you are wrong. There are always difficulties arising which tempt you to believe that your critics are right. To map out a course of action and follow it to an end requires courage. - Ralph Waldo Emerson

Care about people's approval and you will be their prisoner. - Lao Tzu

To avoid criticism say nothing, do nothing, be nothing. - Aristotle

What the undeveloped man seeks is outside; what the advanced man seeks is within himself. - Confucius

You have enemies? Good. That means you've stood up for something, sometime in your life. -Winston Churchill

I don't know the key to success, but the key to failure is trying to please everybody. Bill Cosby

Have I not commanded you? Be strong and courageous. Do not fear; nor be dismayed, for the Lord your God will be with you wherever you go." Joshua 1:9.
They are able because they think they are able. - Virgil

The greatest accomplishment is not in never falling, but in rising again after you fall - Vince Lombardi

I couldn't wait for success, so I went ahead without it. - Jonathan Winters

Man is not made for defeat. - Ernest Hemingway in The Old Man and the Sea


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I have recently been inspired by Maya Angelou's quotes to motivate me and recognise my worth

"When you know better, then you do better"

“You rose into my life like a promised sunrise, brightening my days with the light in your eyes. I've never been so strong. Now I'm where I belong.”


----------



## spades07 (Feb 23, 2011)

Great collections!


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

This poem has been forming in my head for a while and is inspired by maya angelous i still rise. Motivation for bouts of low moods and fatigue. Like what i feel now. Enjoy your day

In the light of the dawn,
I rise
To welcome the new order of the day,
tempered w peaks of joy.
Arisen w hope and faith,
I stand
I am maker of the day,
The broker of my deliverance.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## sanju250 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Life Quotes on Attitude*

Attitude is 99% of all the qualities a human being has got, in short through the attitude one can judge the character of a person, to get the best quotes on attitude: life quotes on attitude


----------

